# Poulan Pro chainsaw bogs down



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a Poulan Pro 42cc 18" chainsaw model PPB4218 that bogs down and dies when I try to rev it up. I have tried adjusting the T "idle speed" screw and it seems to work for a few minutes. After killing the engine and restarting the saw I have the same problem. I haven't touched the High/Low adjusting screws becasue it looks like I need a special tool. Any ideas on how to fix it? 

Also, it seems to ooze bar oil excessivly. Is there any way to adjust the amount of bar oil used?


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

There are several reasons for the saw bogging down when you try to accelerate:
1.an air leak has developed that would cause it to run lean, either between carb, insulator block and cylnder, or, the seals and bearings on crank,
2. the carb may need to be disassembled and cleaned, with possibly a new metering diaphragm.
3. if there is any adjustment left on the L needle, one closest to cylinder, turn CCW a little and see if that helps.

if oil is oozing out when it's not being used, just dump it til you need to use it again, AFAIK, there's no oil adjustment on these saws,
hth


----------

